# Bellies in high school - by 123Superpro (~BBW, ~~WG)



## 123Superpro

_~BBW, ~~WG -_ The story of an 18 year and her friends.

*Author’s Note:* Hey, this is my first post here apart from an introduction. It's part of a short story I've written about female weight gain, stuffing, and general talk about stomachs. Just as a heads up, it doesn't involve massive weight gain, because that's not really my thing, and the girls in the story aren't all that big. I still hope some similar minded people will enjoy it. I've written more. That was like an introduction and seemed like a good first section to post. Positive comments and feedback would be much appreciated! 

*Bellies in High School
By 123Superpro
(for an alternate plotline after post 18 of this thread, click here)​*
For as long as she could remember, Rose had loved to eat. When she was younger, an energetic lifestyle had helped to keep her weight under control, but now at 18, she had shunned most physical activity in favor of lounging around with her friends, or watching television. As a result, her stomach was notably plump. Not that she was an anomaly amongst her friends in this sense; her closest friends were mostly of a similar size: Becky, a girl with a dark complexion often commented on her waistline, complaining that she was fat but in reality, Becky was slightly slimmer than Rose. Alice, the third friend was paler than the others on account of having moved recently to the sunnier area, but also had noticeable fat around her stomach, although she was slimmer than Rose and Becky. Rose’s fourth friend, Katie, was tanned, and the only one of them who did not have a noticeable stomach. This was mainly due to a stricter diet than the others, as she rarely allowed herself to indulge on fast food as the others did nearly every day.

After the summer holiday, Rose had put on weight, not realizing until she was struggling into her school uniform on the first day back. “Darling, I can’t…suck in!” expressed Rose’s mother, who was helping her into her skirt.

“I am sucking in!” shouted Rose, struggling to hold in her gut.

“Well honestly darling, you’re getting so big…”

Rose fastened her skirt over her belly, and then looked in the mirror. It was true, she had put on a few pounds over the holiday, but so would everyone, right? She wouldn’t be the only one. “Come on Mum, we’re going to be late” she said, and her mum drove her to school.

Alice and Katie were standing outside the school, waiting for it to open. “Hey guys!” said Rose. “I hope you’re excited about being back” she said, sarcastically, and the other laughed. “This skirt is too tight” she said, “I’ll need a new one soon”.

“Yeah, my mum says I’ve put on weight over summer” said Alice. “We did go to McDonalds a lot. I guess it must have paid off.”

“Do I look bigger?” asked Katie.

Rose shook her head. “No, you haven’t put on any weight at all, as usual! I need to eat more healthy like you Katie, I need to lose *this*, and she lifted up her shirt, revealing a chubby paunch. Alice laughed and patted it. At that moment they heard a car pull up, and out stepped Becky. She was wearing a tan brown leather jacket over her school uniform, which looked a little snug against her body, as it was tight against her arms and struggling to cover the whole of her stomach. “Hey Becky!” said Rose, “I love that jacket! Is it new?”

“Thanks! Yeah, I got it yesterday. It’s a skinny fit, but you don’t think it’s too tight do you? Cos I don’t want it to make me look fat.” 

“Maybe you should have got a bigger size, said Rose, “I doubt I could fit into it, especially over my uniform.”

“You think? Maybe it’s just because I’m wearing more clothes underneath. And it is meant to be tighter.” At that point, the bell went, signaling the start of school, and the girls flounced into their first lesson.

(continued in post 3 of this thread)


----------



## nemo666nemo

not bad, not bad at all.

however, telling us you've written more and not posting it falls under cruel and unusual punishment, cought it up


----------



## 123Superpro

_Well if you want more, I'm happy to oblige!
Here's the net extract:_

The girls in Rose’s year were allowed out of school at lunch time to buy food from nearby shops. A popular choice was a cafe selling fish and chips, burgers, and other fast food. 

“Cafe, guys?” said Rose to her friends.

“Yeah, good idea”, replied Becky, thinking "_although it probably won’t be good for my waistline."_

“Let’s try and beat the other kids” said Alice, and they walked towards the cafe. Upon arriving, each girl ordered a large cheeseburger with chips, trying to ignore the ramifications it would have on their weight.

“I feel guilty eating this”, said Alice, as she picked up her order and they sat down at a nearby table. “I’m supposed to be trying to diet after the summer. I’m getting pretty flabby!” 

She clasped her stomach with both hands and squeezed it. As it turned out, the portions were indeed large, and each of the girls felt very full at the end. Becky swallowed a last chip, and slumped in her chair, her gut straining against her leather jacket. She sighed, and looked at Alice sitting next to her, who was massaging her stomach after finishing off the last of her burger. On the other side of the table, Rose was slouched in her chair, her stomach looking bigger than ever. She unclipped her skirt, and let it expand.

“Wow, that was a big meal” said Katie, who was sat up straight in her chair.

“I’m so full” said Alice, “and it was only meant to be a light lunch. I’ll have to have a salad or something for dinner."

“I’m so full I can’t move” gasped Rose, as she lay slumped in her chair. She lifted her shirt off her stomach revealing her belly which was stuffed full of the fatty food.

“Well you did pinch a few of my chips,” remarked Katie, and she gave Rose’s belly a pat. It wobbled slightly. 

“But I’m still really full, look, my stomach actually goes over my jeans," and Katie lifted her shirt up to show a slight overhang.

“You’re still really skinny Katie, we’re much bigger than that even without being stuffed full” replied Rose. She struggled to sit up, heaving her body into an upright position. Her gut spilled into her lap, and Katie laughed. Rose reclined again, and belched, and breathed in and out, her stomach going up and down. At that moment, another girl from their school called Tammy walked past. Unfortunately, the girls did not get on well with Tammy’s group of friends, who were all stick thin.

“Morning, Fatty!” she said, as she walked past, poking a plastic fork into Rose’s swollen stomach. Tammy’s friends exploded with laughter, and commented on Rose’s figure. Rose struggled into an upright position, and went bright red, pulling down her clothes to cover her stomach.

“Shut up, Tammy,” she mumbled, as Tammy and her friends walked out of the cafe.

Becky laughed &#8211; “Don’t feel bad Rose! You’re not fat &#8211; just a little chubby. And she caught you at a bad moment. We all look kinda porky at the moment &#8211; I feel like I’m going to pop. My jacket’s so tight."

She patted the jacket where it covered her stomach. “Oh, we’ve only got half an hour. We should get back to school.” 

Alice heaved herself into a standing position, and clutched her stomach. 

“Help me up?” said Becky, holding her chubby arms out. Alice held her hands, and pulled, succeeding in lifting Becky up off her chair, only to drop her midway. Becky laughed and struggled to lift herself up, while Alice yanked her into a standing position. Becky pulled her jacket over her swollen belly, and wobbled around to face Katie and Rose, who were already standing.

“God, I’m stuffed”, said Alice, “Do I look like I need to diet?” 

At this she lifted up her shirt and showed her muffin top. It was a noticeably full pot belly, and she laughed and stuck it out further. “I’m as fat as Rose now.”

“Hey!” objected Rose, and the others laughed, and made their way out of the cafe, trying to suck in their bloated stomachs as they walked past others from their school.

Back at school, the first lesson after lunch was PE, and the girls were already regretting their sizable lunches. Still feeling full, they made their way to the changing rooms, and started to change into their leotards they wore for gymnastics. 

“I wish we didn’t have gym now” said Alice “But the exercise will probably do me good.” 

She looked over at Becky who had removed the clothes from the top half of her body, and was sitting on a bench, taking out her leotard. Her stomach poked out over her waistband, and her chubby arms wobbled slightly as she stood up and dressed. The leotards had to be fastened with a zip at the front, and when most of the others had gone in, Rose was shocked and embarrassed to find that she couldn’t seem to do it up &#8211; had she really put on that much weight? Or was she still just bloated from lunch? To her annoyance, the last person to walk into the gym past her was Tammy, who stopped and laughed.

“Having some trouble there, Rose?” she asked sarcastically, “Or did you cram a few too many chips into that gut of yours at lunch?” 

Rose grunted and tried to force the zip to close. Tammy walked over. 

“Want some help?” she asked, and before Rose could answer, she had grabbed the zip. 

“Suck in then”, she said, and Rose breathed in as hard as she could. 

“That’s no good” said Tammy, as Rose let her stomach out again. She tried to do the zip up again and told Rose to suck in, but Rose stuck her stomach out instead in annoyance. Tammy squealed with delight, and patted Rose’s chubby gut. 

“Look, we’re going to be late”, she said.

“Ok, 1…2…3!” said Rose, and she pulled her gut in as far as she could, and Tammy quickly zipped up her leotard. Rose sighed with relief, and walked into the gym, with her stomach straining against her leotard.

Rose detested PE, she hated running about, and the competitive side of it. She wasn’t the most agile girl in the world, but luckily, neither were her friends, and she often chose to pair up with Becky or Alice, who were as unfit as she was. Unfortunately, this time, the instructor, Miss Stokes, had other ideas this time, and didn’t let them choose their pairs. 

Becky and Alice were paired together, but to her horror, Rose was instructed to go with a boy named Max, whom she secretly had a crush on. 

“Uh…hi…” she said sheepishly, and was relieved when Max replied cheerfully. Her relief soon turned to worry, when they were told to do 20 sit ups each, holding their partners feet. Max went first, and Rose looked over at Katie, who was doing them with ease. She looked over at Becky and Alice, who were making a pig’s ear out of it, but at least they were with each other so it wouldn’t be embarrassing! She had to show how unfit she was in front of the boy she liked.

“Done,” said Max, and he sat up quickly.

“That was quick!” said Rose.

“Thanks! Well, it’s your turn. Lie on your back, here, I’ll hold your feet.”

Rose tried to sit up, but found it very difficult. “Oof” she grunted, after one, and heaved her body up again. This time she only managed halfway, and was red in the face already. She lay on her back, gasping for breath while Max looked at her, with an amused look on his face. 

“He can’t be laughing at me!” she thought, and tried to do a third sit-up. However, this proved to be a big mistake, as just as she was sitting up, the zipper on her leotard burst open, revealing her flabby belly. Rose went bright red, and immediately tried to close it again, but it was broken.

“Oh hell…” she grunted, and tried to suck in her stomach. 

“I’m so sorry!” she said so Max, and jumped to her feet.

“Hey, it doesn’t matter, look…” he replied, and tried to examine the zip.

“No! It’s ok, really!” said Rose, walking to the edge of the room.

“I’m sure we can fix it again. And if not, who cares? There’s only 5 minutes left, look.” said Max, and he pointed at the clock. He was right, and Rose dashed into the toilets, with Max following her.

“You’re not supposed to come in here!” said Rose quickly, but Max didn’t leave.

“I just want to help. Come on, let’s see what we can do.”

“It’s no good…I’m…I’m too fat!” said Rose, in dismay. “I’ve put on weight recently. I’m sorry!”

“Why are you apologizing? So you put on a few pounds, it’s not a big deal!” Max laughed and patted Rose’s stomach.

“Hey! Gerrof! And I would be able to fit, but I had a big lunch.”

“I can tell. You’re practically bulging out of that leotard.”

“Hey! There’s no need for that!”

“You’re right, I’m sorry.” Max patted Rose’s stomach, “You’re not even fat, just a little podgy is all.”

With that, the bell rang, signaling the end of the lesson. Rose and Max emerged from the bathroom before the rest of the class began teeming out of the gym, and got dressed.

(continued in post 6 of this thread)

_I'm in the process of writing more, and I'm proud of that section. Comments and feedback would be great, as usual!_


----------



## 123Superpro

Gah, comment people!


----------



## irishjuke

dude, i really like it so far! keep up the great work!:eat1:


----------



## 123Superpro

Here's the third part:

It was a week later, and Rose’s friends were coming over for a sleepover. They had slept over at one of their houses almost every day during the summer holidays, but this was the first one during the new term at school. The four of them &#8211; Rose, Becky, Alice and Katie were all in Rose’s room reading magazines, chatting, and watching a bad film on television. 

Rose, Becky and Katie were wearing denim hot pants and vest tops. Becky was also wearing her tan brown leather jacket, and Alice was wearing super skinny jeans and a hooded jumper. 

“Alice, you’re in my English class” said Katie, “have you done that essay yet?”

Alice, who was lying on Rose’s bed, looked sheepish, 

“No”, she replied, “I keep meaning to start it, but I’ve got other things on my mind, you know?” 

She wriggled uncomfortably. “These jeans are too tight…I can’t move properly.”

“How tight do you WANT them!” exclaimed Rose, “how can you move your legs?”

“It IS a little hard”, admitted Alice, “and I think they make my belly look fat as well.” She wriggled so she was sitting and her legs were hanging over the edge of the bed, and lifted up her top. Although her arms and legs were slim, she had a chubby belly, which poked over her belt, and significant love handles. 

“Look at that” she said, squeezing the flesh. She then proceeded to stand up and examine herself in Rose’s wall mirror. She jumped a couple of times, and her pot belly wobbled slightly. Rose stood up and compared her figure with Alice’s in the mirror. They stood facing each other, and Rose smacked her gut.

“I should cut back on the fast food” she said, “and exercise more as well”. 

She started doing star jumps, and Alice joined in, laughing. They stopped after about five, mock gasping for breath and leaning on each other for support.

“Do I look skinnier?” Alice asked Katie, ironically, as she lifted up her top. Rose did the same, and sat down on her bed, then leant forward so that her fat rolls became more apparent. Alice sat down too, and patted Rose’s pot belly. 

“We shouldn’t really be eating pizza then!” she laughed, as Rose had ordered some for them to eat. At that moment Rose’s mum brought up four boxes.

“Thanks mum!” said Rose, taking the pizza boxes off her mother, “God, four boxes! How are we going to manage that?”

“I wonder” replied Rose’s mum as she left the room, catching a glimpse of her daughter’s podgy belly as she left.

The girls were all hungry, as it was already fairly late, at 9 0’ clock. However, on top of all the snacking they had done earlier, none of them thought that they would be able to eat all four boxes &#8211; a whole large pizza each. Despite feeling incredibly full, each of them managed to eat all the food, and felt absolutely stuffed afterwards. Rose was lying flat on her bed, her stomach protruding into the air, and Alice and Katy were sitting on the small sofa Rose had persuaded her mum to let her have, too full to move. Becky was slumped in a chair, her belly straining against her jacket, which was failing to cover it all along with her vest top, leaving the lower part of her brown gut visible. Her thighs looked soft and flabby, as did Rose’s. 

“I…am sooo stuffed” said Rose, looking at her completely full stomach. 

“Woah…I can’t even move, I’m…so…full.” Katie lifted her top up, and it was clear that she had gained a little weight recently, and the fullness of her stomach showed it off even more. Her tight cut off hotpants created a slight overhang. Alice laughed loudly when she saw it.

“You look a bit full there, Katie!” she said, and then pulled her own top up. “Mine’s bigger than yours!” Becky looked over, and patted her own belly.

“I couldn’t eat…another bite” she said, “I doubt I could even stand up”. She looked as if she were about to burst. “I wonder how much I weigh right now.”

“How much will you give me if I can pick you up?” asked Katie.

“Try it! I feel like I weigh a ton.”

Katie stood up and walked over to Becky. “Stand up then”, she said.

Becky heaved herself up out of the chair, and stood. “This jacket is so tight, I can barely stretch” she said, lifting her arms up above her. This action pulled her jacket up above her swollen gut, and her belly button became visible. She put her hands on her hips. “Ok then, if you think you’re strong enough, try and pick me up!” Katie wrapped her arms round Becky’s waist.

“You feel so stuffed, Becky”, she said, and strained to lift her up. She succeeded in lifting her about a centimetre off the ground, before dropping her, causing a loud thump. “God, you weigh a ton!”.

“Oh great, time to start a diet, said Becky. She was always saying that, and the others knew she would never follow through on her words. “I need to take this off” said Becky, “It’s so tight”. She unzipped the front of her jacket and her stomach poked out further, barely covered by her black vest top. 

She cradled her stomach, and looked at herself in the mirror. 

“Woah, I think I overdid it. I’m the fullest I’ve ever been in my life, my tummy had better not stay like this. She went and lay next to Rose on the bed, and Katie laughed.

“You look like a couple of balloons!” she said, jokingly. Rose weakly tossed a sock at her, then burped loudly. She and Becky had pulled up their tops, exposing their gorged, overstuffed stomachs to the air. Alice was examining herself in the mirror, and trying to suck in her gut. 

When they decided to try and get some sleep, Becky and Rose were sleeping in Rose’s bed, and Alice and Katie were sleeping in sleeping bags on the floor. Rose sighed. “I’m sooo full…” she groaned, and lay on her front. She felt stuffed, and couldn’t sleep. After a while, they all drifted off, their stomachs still bloated from the heavy food.

(Continued in post 10 of this hread)

I like this section, and tehre is more, but I'm spreading it out. MORE COMMENTS!


----------



## trackstar

This is great so far. Can't wait to see what happens with Katie


----------



## Finally

Outstanding! Keep it coming!


----------



## infinity57401

Pretty solid, I'm enjoying this story


----------



## 123Superpro

_Here's the next section. It was finished a couple of weeks ago, but I wanted to refine it._

The next school day, Rose vowed to eat more carefully, and try and lose some weight if possible. She was in the living room, trying to do up her troublesome skirt again. She realized she had put on weight since she had been back at school, and her belly looked noticeably chubbier. Her mother came in and frowned at her daughter. 

“Rose I really think we should start putting you on a diet” she said, and went over to help Rose do her skirt up.

“Oh mum, I’m fine really. I’ve just been eating lot lately,” replied Rose, rolling her eyes.

“I can tell”, replied her mum, and she pinched Rose’s flabby gut. “If you don’t get rid of some of that, you’ll need a new skirt, which you can buy with your own money.”

Rose frowned and held her breath, doing her best to hold her belly in. Her mother managed to close the clasp with some difficulty, and Rose exhaled. She pulled the skirt down so it sat under her belly. 

“That’s better,” she said. The tightness of the waistband had given her a muffin top, and her shirt was too small for her.

“That’ll have to do” said her mother, “But you’re getting rather plump, dear”.

Becky was having a similar experience at her house, and was having trouble doing up her skirt. Her mother looked on, disapprovingly.

“Oh, mum,” snapped Becky, “Maybe I have put on a little weight recently, but I can still fit in these clothes.

“I don’t think so dear. And that jacket is FAR too tight” she replied, as Becky tried to zip her leather jacket up over her uniform. “Anyway, I know you won’t listen to me. Come on, or you’ll be late.”

Meanwhile, at Alice’s house, her mother was also nagging her about her figure. 

“Look at your tummy, Alice”, she said, lifting up Alice’s shirt.

“Mum!” Alice protested loudly, as her brother walked past and sniggered.

Eventually, Rose, Becky, Alice and Katie met at school and waited outside together. 

“My mum says I need to go on a diet” complained Rose, “I’d better listen to her. If I don’t lose some weight soon she’ll start me jogging or something.”

“Same,” said Alice, “We’d better give the cafe a miss today. We can get a sandwich or something from school. Right guys, don’t let me overeat until I lose some weight!”

“You don’t really need to lose weight” said Katie.

“You can talk!” replied Alice with a laugh, “You’re thin as a rake!” 

She lifted up Katie’s shirt to prove her point, but they were all surprised to see that Katie had gained weight. She wasn’t fat or even chubby, but she had definitely put on a few pounds round her stomach. 

“On second thoughts…” said Alice, teasingly.

Katie pulled down her shirt hard, and looked around embarrassed, in case anyone had seen. Luckily, everyone else was occupied in conversation. At that point the bell rang, and they all walked into school. Rose had History first, and when she walked in, she realized that all the spaces were taken except next to Max. She felt a little nervous, but was also excited at the prospect of being able to get to know Max better. It was near the end of the lesson however, when she was really pleased, as Max asked “Do you want to come to the cafe with me at lunch?” 

Rose answered immediately &#8211; “Yes, I’d love to!” 

She hoped she didn’t sound too enthusiastic about lunch, but Max smiled, and at the end they walked to the cafe. On the way, Rose remembered that she was supposed to be on a diet, and staying away from fatty foods, and felt a little guilty. “But”, she thought, “Was one meal really going to make a difference?” And she could hardly refuse Max’s offer now. Luckily, Max and Rose were two of the only people in the cafe, as Rose’s friends had vowed to stay away.
“
What would you like? I’ll pay,” said Max.

“Oh, there’s no need, I have money”, replied Rose.

“Sure” said Max, “I’m not really that hungry, so I’ll just get a sandwich. But you can have whatever you want. In fact, I’ll order for you.”

Before Rose could protest, Max was at the counter, saying “Hi, could I have a ham and lettuce sandwich, and a jumbo cheeseburger with extra fries?” 

The latter was the meal Rose had eaten when she last came with her friends, and was sure that this one would not be any better for her waistline. She found it strange how Max hadn’t even let her choose for herself, but it was too late to protest now. They sat down with their orders, and talked about school.

“How’s the food, Rose?” asked Max.

“It’s great, thanks!” replied Rose, who was halfway through her cheeseburger, although secretly, she was beginning to feel a little bloated and uncomfortable. Still, the food was good, so she kept going. Soon she got down to the last few chips. Max watched her as she picked them up and poked them into her mouth. She sat back in her chair, feeling stuffed. She tried to suck it in so Max wouldn’t think she was a pig, but couldn’t manage. Her shirt and skirt were so tight, she felt sure one of them would tear. Her gut felt huge and round, and Rose felt very greedy. She already regretted stuffing herself again when she was supposed to be on a diet and full of such fatty food as well. She felt sure it would have an effect on her weight, she felt about a stone heavier already!

“That looked like a lot of food. How are you feeling?” he asked.

“I’m a little full, actually,” she said.

“You must be. It looked good, but I bet I could never…Oh look at the time! We should get back to school. We’ve only got ten minutes. Come on!”

With much difficulty, Rose heaved herself up. She would have liked to stay in the seat and recover from the large meal, but Max was right. They both had English, their last lesson.

Rose sat down heavily in English, and Max sat next to her. Her gut strained against her skirt, and she wished Max couldn’t see her so full. She found it hard to concentrate when she felt so stuffed, and her stomach was starting to hurt where the waist band was cutting into her. Quietly, she asked to go to the toilet, and walked out the room trying to hold her belly in. Once in the toilet she let her stomach out with a sigh, and it gurgled as it strained out. She cradled it, and wished she hadn’t eaten so much food. She lifted her jumper and shirt up and examined her figure in the mirror. She was definitely looking rounder &#8211; and she was meant to be on a diet! She felt her hips, which had some extra weight around them, and patted her behind, hoping it hadn’t got too big. She realized she had to get back to class, and sighed, trying to suck in her stomach again as she entered the room. 

Later in the lesson embarrassingly, Max dropped his pencil and it rolled along the table, falling onto Rose’s bloated stomach. 

“Oh, sorry”, said Max, vaguely, and he reached over whilst still looking at his notes. He poked Rose in the stomach accidentally, and she burped quietly, not loud enough for the whole class to hear, but she went bright red all the same, sure that Max must have heard it. 

Her luck changed at the end of the lesson, when Max asked her: “Hey Rose…uh, would you like to come back to my house for dinner?”

“Sure! I can meet you at around 6, then I can go home and change first.”

“That’d be great,” said Max.

(Continued in post 14 of tis thread)


_Comments, please!_


----------



## Sugarkitten7

this is an awesome story! i love where this is going! keep up the great work!


----------



## lorax504

i would love to see some more.


----------



## Still a Skye fan

You're doing great! Keep at it!


----------



## 123Superpro

Did someone say another chapter?

Rose felt elated; she had actually been invited to Max’s house! She only hoped the dinner would be light, so as not to ruin her “diet”, but that hardly bothered her at the moment. After the lesson, she traveled home, and changed into a t-shirt and a pair of light blue jegging-style jeans. They were designed to be very tight, and she was secretly worried she would no longer be able to fit into them, especially after her huge lunch less than an hour ago. She put the jeans on last, and struggled to zip them up. She lay on her back on her bed, and tried to suck in her gut, then zipped them up all the way. She sat up, and the zip nearly burst open. She stood up and looked at herself in the mirror. She hoped the jeans would make her legs look slimmer, but they were very uncomfortable. She plodded out of her room, finding it hard to move her legs as the jeans were so tight. Her mother watched her daughter’s muffin top jiggle up and down as she came down the stairs and narrowed her eyes. 

“Have you been eating a lot today, dear?” She asked.

“What? No, mum!” retorted Rose, and looked down at her bulging belly. “I, uh, I’m sticking to my diet. I’m still a little chubby from the holidays, though”. 

She pulled her t-shirt down over her stomach, and pulled the jeans down a bit, so her stomach hung over the waistband. When she arrived at Max’s house, she noticed that it was bigger than hers, and wondered what his parents did for a living. Max answered the door, and they talked in the living room and watched television for a while, until Max’s mother announced that supper was ready. 

Rose felt incredibly guilty as she realized she’d been helping herself to the plate of Doritos on the coffee table, even though she wasn’t that hungry. She was full again! She sat down at the table, her jeans feeling tight against her behind, and she felt worried as she looked down at the huge plate of macaroni and cheese in front of her. She knew she had to try and eat it all, because she didn’t want to offend Max’s mother who seemed like a nice woman. 

Rose brought one forkful up to her mouth and swallowed it, not feeling hungry in the least. She complimented Max’s mother, and pulled her chair closer to the table, so that her swollen stomach was concealed underneath it. She continued to eat with one hand, patting her straining gut under the table. She felt bad for eating so much when she wasn’t even hungry &#8211; she was going to get so fat! Her mother would be furious! Her t-shirt was only covering half of her stomach, and she hoped she’d be able to suck it in enough to cover more. 

Halfway through the meal she stopped and felt her stomach with both hands. It felt heavy and stuffed, and she could hardly eat another bite. But she forced herself to eat more &#8211; how big was the portion?! Upon swallowing the last forkful, she was horrified to hear Max ask his mother what was for dessert. 

Dessert? She couldn’t eat another bite! The worst had happened; it was cake &#8211; heavy and chocolaty, and a big slice at that. After forcing herself to swallow the last spoonful, Rose’s stomach felt huge. She was so stuffed full of food, she found her t-shirt could no longer cover it even if she sucked in. When Rose and Max went up to Max’s room afterwards, Rose hoped Max wouldn’t notice the overhang which wasn’t covered. Once in Max’s room, he offered Rose some sweets from a tin. Rose decided to come clean with him.

“I’m supposed to be on a diet Max, and I’ve eaten loads today, so I can’t.”

“A diet? In that case I’m sorry for the big dinner” replied Max, with one corner of his mouth turning into a smile.”

“And lunch.”

“And…Oh yeah, I guess that was kind of a lot of food…I guess I wrecked your diet.”

“It’s not you Max, but my mum wants me to lose weight and to be honest, I’ve put some on recently.” Rose turned away shyly, and held in her stomach. She felt incredibly full and fat.

“Really? You don’t look like it!” said Max, comfortingly. 

“Here, let’s have a look”. He took Rose’s hand and pulled her near him.

“You don’t think I’m too fat? Look at me!” said Rose, and she stopped holding her stomach in. It bulged out in front of her, and strained against her waistband. Max looked at her waist and patted her gorged gut.

“You don’t look fat at all. Plump at most. And you have eaten a lot today; you’re probably just really full.”

“Full is right. I’m stuffed to the limit, I’ve wrecked my diet”. She lay down on Max’s bed, her stomach protruding into the air. “Phew…I feel so huge”. 

To her surprise, Max sat down on the bed beside her and placed his hand on her stomach. 

“Hey!” She protested.

“Sorry”, said Max, "but you really don’t look that big at all. Look at me, I’m not that much smaller than you."

He lifted his t-shirt up. He wasn’t as slim as some of the boys, and Rose could see his tanned stomach was slightly pudgy, as well as notably full from the meal, but he wasn’t anywhere near as chubby as Rose.

“You are not! You’re sticking it out!” laughed Rose, and she slapped Max’s stomach jokingly. 

“You’re good at exercise Max, I can’t run fast with my tummy. I’m so ridiculously full now. Oof.” She grunted and struggled to sit up on Max’s bed, her chubby stomach bloated, and hanging over her waistband. Max laughed, and Rose flushed red.

“Stop it!” she said. “My jeans are too tight, it’s hard to move.”

“No wonder, they’re like two sizes too small” replied Max.

“They are getting a bit small. But I know I can fit into them again if I eat less” said Rose. She stood up and clutched her belly, “You really don’t think I’m that fat?

Max lifted Rose’s t-shirt up. 

“Stop sucking in” he said. Rose grumbled, and let her stomach hang out, and Max directed her towards the wall mirror, then stood behind her and placed both hands on her belly. 

“Look. Nothing”, he said, and squeezed her belly, then turned her so she was facing the mirror side on. 

“Come on, let it out all the way!” he said, and Rose rolled her eyes, then puffed her cheeks out and stuck her stomach out all the way. 

Max laughed, “I didn’t mean like that!” he said.

When Rose got home soon after she was more at ease with her figure, but still incredibly full.

(Continued in post 16 of this thread.) 

I'll write some more soon, and I'd like to try a new one as well. Sorry if the story's a bit cheesy and rubbish, but I like writing about the good stuff.


----------



## Still a Skye fan

You're doing fine!

Keep it up!


----------



## 123Superpro

Here's another chapter finally...

As soon as she got in she ran up to her room, and with some difficulty removed her figure-hugging jeans, breathing a sigh of relief as they stopped cutting into her. She stripped down to her bra and underwear, and lay on the floor, her swollen gut straining, still full to bursting.

She placed her hands on it and felt it expand as she breathed out. She had really overdone it today, and felt guilty. She sat up with much difficulty, and staggered into bed. Try as she might however, she couldn’t get comfortable on account of how full she felt. She tried rolling onto her front, and felt her stuffed stomach press into the mattress. She growled and rearranged herself so she was lying on her back again. She fell asleep very quickly after that, on account of all the heavy food settling in her stomach.

The next day was a Saturday and Rose and Becky planned to go into town together and maybe do some shopping. Becky woke up at 10, and took a quick shower. She went back to her room and opened her wardrobe, taking out her tightest pair of jeans that clung to her body so tightly they looked like they had been sprayed on. They were a size S, even though Becky herself would probably be classified as a size L. She wriggled to pull them up over her legs and rear, then counted “one, two, three!” in her head, and sucked her stomach in and forced the zipper closed. Catching sight of herself in the mirror, Becky pinched the fat on her midsection. 

“I’m turning into such a butterball”, she thought, and resolved to try to eat more wisely. She put on a black tank top and her leather jacket. Like her jeans, the jacket was too small for her. Becky liked tight clothes, and purposely bought clothes in smaller sizes so they would fit closer to her body. The jacket was skinny fit, and on top of that Becky had purchased it in size XS so it was even tighter. She squeezed into it, her chubby arms constricted by the sleeves. She tried to zip it up, and found that it fit even more snugly around her waist than usual, to the extent that she had to suck in her stomach in order to close the zipper half way. She examined herself in the mirror, and then made her way downstairs. 

Greeting her mother in the kitchen, Becky grabbed a chocolate bar for breakfast, while her mother frowned disapprovingly at her skin-tight clothes. Becky walked out of the house and began the short walk to town. They’d arranged to meet in the town centre, and Becky saw Rose sitting on a bench by some flowerbeds. She was wearing a baggy white t-shirt and a denim skirt. 

“Hey Rose” said Becky, and Rose responded by high fiving her. Rose told Becky about her embarrassment at Max’s house and Becky put her hand over her mouth and laughed. 

“Oh my God, that’s so typical of you!” she laughed, “You never know when to stop when it comes to food!”

“You can talk” retorted Rose, and she patted the front of Becky’s jacket, “How tight is that? You’ve got quite a tanker yourself!” Rose pulled the jacket up, and Becky’s gut poked out in front of her.

“Gerroff!” she said under her breath going red and pulling it down again as a group of people walked past. Rose sniggered, and got up.

“Well I don’t want to sit here all day”, she said, “I thought we’d go to Hollister or something.”

“I was going to try and get a job there. Prices are going up everywhere and it’s not fair for me to scrounge off my parents completely. Why didn’t I get one in summer? We had nothing to do then, and now we’ve got to prepare for the final exams.”

“It would have been a good idea” agreed Rose, “Oh God, you’re right, we’d better start reviewing soon I guess.” 

Neither of the girls planned to go to university, but the qualifications they would get if they passed their upcoming exams would come in very useful for job opportunities. 

“Have you done that paper for Mr Helmford yet?” asked Rose.

“I’ve done the introduction, but it’s really hard, I don’t think I understand the question” replied Becky. Mr Helmford took them for Biology, but they both found the class challenging. The girls talked about school and their later plans for when they left until 12:30 when Rose checked her watch.

“Oh hey, it’s 12:30” she said. “Want to grab a bite to eat? I’m starving!”

Becky nodded. “Want to go to The Basket? I could go for a grilled cheese right now.” 

The Basket was a cafe they went to, sometimes with Alice or Katie as well.

(Continued in post 18 of this thread)


Feedback much appreciated.


----------



## carlox

A good story with a lot of very cute girls.

What happens next?


----------



## 123Superpro

Here's another update...

When inside, the girls waited at the counter to be served. Rose scanned the menu above them. 

“Hi, I’ll have a…actually, two grilled cheese sandwiches and…a slice of that, please,” she said, gesturing towards a rich-looking chocolate cake. 

“That sounds good, I’ll have the same please,” said Becky to the attendant, who smiled and saw to the girl’s orders. After receiving the portions of food, the girls sat on the low sofa and placed the food down on a table in front of them. 

“This looks like quite a lot actually,” said Becky, looking at the portions, “If I’d known the sizes would be this big, I wouldn’t have got two sandwiches.”

“Yeah, same,” replied Rose. “It’s not going to do my waistline any good, is it? At least I had a light breakfast.” 

She took a bite out of the sandwich, and enjoyed the texture of the cheese. Soon they had finished one each. Becky leant forward, her jacket rising up her back, showing off her brown, chubby hips. A roll of fat became visible, and she picked the second sandwich up with one hand, pulling her jacket back down with the other. 

“These are so good” said Rose, shoving half of her first sandwich in her mouth at once. Becky had finished her first and was devouring her second. 

“I’m getting kinda full” she said, slowing her chewing down, and taking another big bite.

“Aw diddums” said Rose, mockingly. “I’ll have that cake if you don’t want it.”

“Yeah…no” laughed Becky, and took another bite of her second sandwich. By this time she really was feeling full, her stomach was starting to feel very tight and even rounder than usual. She forced herself to swallow another piece, and reclined in the sofa. At this point Rose had to admit to herself that she was felling pretty stuffed as well. They had both finished their sandwiches. 

“Mmm, this looks great,” said Becky, picking up the slice of cake she’d bought. It was composed of two layers of chocolate sponge, separated by a layer of buttery chocolate icing. There was a thick layer of icing on the top, with embedded pieces of chocolate. 

“This isn’t going to be good for my waistline,” she said, lifting the waistband of her jeggings up into the air slightly. It snapped back and she rearranged herself on the sofa to get more comfortable.

“This is the best cake I’ve ever had,” said Rose. She was really full, but forced herself to swallow more. Becky had finished hers and let out a sigh. She collapsed into the sofa, and placed her hands on her stomach. She belched quietly as Rose swallowed the last of her cake. 

“Don’t be such a wuss,” she laughed, and stretched. 

“I bet I could eat some more” she said, and before Becky could answer she had heaved herself up to the counter and was asking for another slice. Becky watched as her friend carried the plate over, her belly wobbling as she walked. 

“I don’t think I could eat it all though” said Rose, sitting down. “Do you want to split it with me?” They were both feeling very full, but didn’t want to admit to the other that they couldn’t finish.

“Uh, yeah sure…” said Becky tentatively. They cut the cake in half with a knife, and Becky slowly forced herself to swallow more of the cake. 

“This is so rich” she gasped, guzzling down a coke to wash the cake down.

“Finished!” said Rose triumphantly. “God. I’m absolutely stuffed. I can hardly breathe”. Becky breathed in heavily, then let it out, her stomach puffing out, making her jacket rise up to her belly button. Rose laughed and poked the flesh that was showing. “You look a bit round Becky” she said, patting Becky’s gut. Becky pulled her jacket up all the way so that her entire stomach was exposed.

“Look at that” she sighed. “Why did I just eat all that? I’m going to get fat at this rate.” 

She noticed a slim girl on the other side of the cafe looking at her midsection, and pulled her jacket down again, wriggling around uncomfortably as a result of her tight clothes. The waistband of her jeggings was showing off her hips, and they were bulging out as a muffin top. They were too small for her, and were very tight around her behind all the way down to her calves. Rose watched as her friend’s soft rear and thighs strained against the material, and it was evident that Becky had put on weight recently. Becky unzipped the front of her jacket and sighed with relief as her gut poked into the air. She was slumped on the sofa, her tank top failing to cover the lower part of her engorged stomach. 

“I’m so full…I can barely breathe” she said again, and Rose nodded.

“I feel like a balloon. I’m meant to be on a diet as well. God, look at that!” said Rose, as she sat up and pulled her shirt back so it showed off her bloated belly. “That cake was so rich. It really wasn’t a good idea, was it?” 

“We’d better go or people coming in are going to wonder why there are a couple of bloated girls on the sofa” said Becky and she attempted to zip her jacket back up. Try as she might however, this time she simply couldn’t zip it up &#8211; it was simply too tight to cover her stuffed stomach. She grunted and sucked in, but couldn’t get it to zip up past her navel. 

“Never mind…” she mumbled, embarrassedly as Rose looked on with a smirk on her face.

“Looks too small now at any rate,” said Rose, “Why don’t you buy clothes in a bigger size?”

“Cos they wouldn’t be tight enough then” replied Becky. “When they’re slimmer they make me look slimmer.”

Rose looked at her friend’s midsection poking out from below the jacket, it tight around her bloated stomach and chubby arms. She looked at her skin tight jeggings covering her chubby legs and behind, the built in zipper open to accommodate her stomach. 

“I’m not so sure,” she said, with a grin on her face.

“Oh, you can talk!” retorted Becky. “You’re not exactly slim yourself, are you?” at this she heaved herself up, and challenged Rose to do the same. They stood side by side, and compared their stomachs. 

“Stop sucking in!” said Becky, slapping Rose’s belly.”

“Only if you do the same” said Rose, and they both let their stomachs hang out. Rose was slightly fatter, but Becky had definitely gained weight recently, and had never been slim to begin with. 

“Ok, I’ll give you that one” said Rose sheepishly, as Becky poked her stomach triumphantly. The two girls walked out the cafe with the food heavy in their stomachs.

(Continued in post 20 of this thread - or for an alternate plot line branch to post five in this alternative thread.)


As always, comment please, it makes it better.


----------



## JB34

I hope this one continues, it is really good!


----------



## 123Superpro

Here's another section for you.

Once outside, Rose groaned as she saw Tammy approaching wither friend Stacy, another stick-thin girl, although she was fortunately not as spiteful as Tammy and did not tease others as much. They were both wearing spray-on jeggings like Becky which hugged their figures &#8211; although their legs were noticeably slimmer and neither of them had as much weight around the rear compared to Becky. 

“Hey Becky, your ass looks big in those!” shouted Tammy as they strolled over. “What have you two been up to? You look a bit bloated today.”

“We’ve just had lunch, Tammy” said Rose, “And we both ate quite a lot”.

“It shows” said Tammy, poking the showing part of Becky’s belly, who flushed and attempted to pull her jacket down further. 

“I’m surprised you can fit into those” she continued, indicating Becky’s jeggings, “Although I suppose they’d probably be stretched out a bit by now. Mind you, I think you could do with a bigger size &#8211; they make your hips look flabby”. 

At this she squeezed some of Becky’s muffin-topped hips poking over the top of her trousers. “You want to watch what you eat &#8211; you’ll be as fat as Rose in no time if you carry on gorging yourself like she does.

“You’re so mean, Tammy!” said Stacy, as Rose and Becky blushed. “Ignore her, guys, I think you look great. We were just going to my place actually, want to come?”

“Stacy! They’ll eat all your food!” protested Tammy.

“We’d love to, Stacy”, said Rose, if only to spite Tammy. Stacy didn’t live far away, so they didn’t mind walking despite being full to bursting. On the way to Stacy’s house, they bumped into Alice and Katie.

“Oh, hey!” said Rose. “Where have you been?”

“Oh, just looking round town” replied Alice. “What about you?”

“We were all going to my house to hang out” responded Stacy, “Want to come?”

Alice and Katie accepted and they went on their way.

(continued in post 24 of this thread)

*Author's note: *Hope people are enjoying it, I've got plenty of other ideas for events that can take place later as well.

What are people's favourite aspects of the story? If there's anything you'd like to see more of but don't want to write in it here, feel free to PM me with your request. I can't guarantee I'll want to do all of them, but I'll try to cater to people tastes and what they like in the story so far.


----------



## 123Superpro

Comment, please.


----------



## carlox

a very good continuation of the first chapter


----------



## Jumph

Very good story


----------



## 123Superpro

*Author's note: Here's another update, and I hope you'll agree that the story's progressing nicely. It's slightly longer than usual, as I'm trying to make my updates longer.*

At Stacy’s house they went up to her room, Stacy put a bad film on and they half watched it, mocking the acting and scenarios and talking about school. 

“Ugh, we’ve got that trip on Monday,” said Rose, referring to a compulsory trip designed to encourage physical activity in which they were to visit an activity camp for three days. “It’s supposed to make us want to exercise…I don’t think that’ll be the effect!”

“What? It sounds like fun to me!” responded Stacy. “Kayaking, rock climbing…much better than being at school anyway?”

“Yeah, I suppose,” said Rose, who lay down flat on Stacy’s bed, her head supported by a pillow.

“You’ve got to understand it’s Rose we’re talking about, Stacy,” said Tammy. “Her idea of exercise is walking to the chip shop”

Rose grinned, not offended by Tammy’s snide statement, and decided to wind her up. 

“I’ve lost weight actually” she joked, baring her stomach as the others laughed. 

“That’ll be the lunch,” she said, giving Becky a knowing look.

“Oh God, yeah, that was so good but we ate sooo much!” laughed Becky, “I’m still full now.”

Katie pulled Becky to her feet and they compared their stomachs in the mirror. 

Tammy joined them, and Katie saw that Tammy was the slimmest. 

“I think I’ve put on weight” she said worriedly, pinching the flesh on her stomach. “That’s thanks to hanging out with you guys! I think this trip is a good idea, it might help us lose a bit of weight”. 

“We’ve all put on weight” said Alice, pulling her shirt up and rubbing her tummy. She had become heavier over the past few weeks, but wasn’t as chubby as Rose or Becky. Becky looked underdressed from the hips down, as the jeggings were so tight. In fact, the combination of skin tight jeggings and a tight leather jacket made her look like a stuffed sausage, her clothes straining to contain her bulges.

“You wouldn’t believe how much we ate for lunch,” said Becky.

“I think we would, knowing you two fatties,” said Tammy, and she patted Becky’s bulging belly. “How many calories did you pack in today then?” 

Becky looked embarrassed at this but Rose just laughed and heaved herself up from the bed. “Not me, this is all muscle. I bet I’m stronger than you too, Tammy.” 

Tammy snorted and looked snide. “Heavier, definitely, Stronger? Not a chance. I could easily beat you at wrestling.”

As if to prove it, she wrestled Rose to the floor, and sat over her, trying to hold her arms down. 

“See?” she teased, and she patted Rose’s still full belly. “No wonder you’re a bit sluggish carrying all this chub around.”

Rose retaliated by heaving herself onto her side and rolling on top of Tammy, the girth of her stomach holding her down. 

“Arrgh! Get off me!” shrieked Tammy, wriggling around and weakly slapping Rose, who was laughing along with the others. 

“Get off, you lead weight!” she growled, pushing into Rose’s bloated stomach to try and force her off. Rose sat up and slumped against the bed, while Tammy tried to regain some composure, and readjusted her hair.

“So what were you saying about being able to beat me?” asked Rose, innocently. 

“Yeah…well it’s only because you weigh so much more, tubby,” replied Tammy, going red. “I mean, how I could lift that gut of yours, especially when it’s so stuffed and crammed full of food?” 

Rose simply grinned and high-fived Becky. Following the “competition” the girls set about planning the trip on Monday, before heading off home.

The next day was Sunday, and Rose promised herself that she would eat lightly, following all the previous day’s gluttony, and her consequent weight gain. Getting out of bed, she examined her stomach. It was empty, but was still noticeably round, due to the build up of fat there. 

“Oh dear!” sighed Rose, “I’m meant to have LOST weight!"

Not all of the girls were thinking so critically however. Alice was eating a large breakfast in bed. She was a little spoilt, and her mother had brought it up for her, agreeing that she needed a lie-in before the trip. Alice lazily picked up the morsels and put them in her mouth, enjoying not having to move for herself. 

The breakfast consisted of three rashers of bacon, a trio of fried eggs, and two slices of very buttery toast. After she had finished, Alice sighed contentedly, breathing out and letting her full tummy expand in front of her. She pulled the t-shirt she had slept in down and her belly rose into the air. Alice then struggled to sit up, causing rolls of fat on her midsection to poke out. She was getting chubbier by the day, but hadn’t seemed to notice yet. 

The day after that was Monday, and Rose woke up feeling wide awake for a change, although when she realised that they would be leaving for the trip she groaned. Her friends felt much the same, apart from Katie, who was actually looking forward to the prospect of some proper physical activity, and the opportunities that would be available at the centre. All four were soon aboard the bus and on their way.

Rose stepped off the coach. It felt good to stretch her legs after sitting down for three hours. The group received a talk from an instructor at the site who fit the stereotype of an activity fanatic, with a t-shirt with the camp’s logo on it and a well-toned body. 

Rose looked around. The difference between the people in her year and the people at the camp was almost comical. While the instructors at the camp were toned and looked fit a fairly high proportion of the people who were stepping off the coach and standing around aimlessly looked softer. Pronounced stomachs were poking over the top of too-tight jeans, chubby arms were crossed in an effort to stay warm in the cold breeze, and Rose wondered what the instructors must think of this bunch of couch potatoes who looked a little too well-fed and lazy.

“Ok guys,” said one of the teachers who had ridden on the coach with them. “The instructors will give you a talk on what you can expect and what you need to do. Afterwards you can sort out which rooms you’ll be staying in.”

“Thanks,” the first instructor said. He turned to the group. 

“Good to meet you, guys” he said with that over enthusiastic attitude that people working at camps always seem to have. “There’s a few rules you need to follow while you’re here, and if you can stick to them I’m sure you’ll have a great time.” 

He proceeded to rattle off a list of clichés concerning safety, and more or less confirmed what people are told every time they go somewhere like that. 

“I’ve got the list of rooms here,” he said eventually. Rose listened when she heard her name. “Rose, Becky, Alice and Katie…”

“Awesome,” thought Rose, “we’ll all be in the same room”.

“... will be sharing a room with Tammy and Stacy” finished the instructor.

“Damn” thought Rose, “Tammy’s going to be unbearable to live with."

She saw that Tammy shared her annoyance, as she was protesting to Stacy, who didn’t seem to care less either way.

They hoisted their luggage up the stairs, and Rose saw that their set of dorms was on the top floor. When she finally got to the top she saw Tammy sitting on a bed, who immediately started complaining. 

“I can’t believe I have to share a room with you lot,” she said. “Jeez Rose, are you tired out already? All we’ve done is climb some stairs.” 

Rose was out of breath, but recovered quickly when she put her suitcase down. 

“Not at all,” she said, as the others entered the room. 

“12:30?” she said, glancing at her watch. 

“Lunchtime already?” she mused, as Tammy laughed. They went downstairs to the canteen, which seemed surprisingly impressive. Rose abandoned her resolve of the previous day as she, Becky and Alice unitedly decided to take advantage of the all expenses paid nature of the trip, and piled as much food as they could on their plates. Tammy and Stacy of course, avoided this gluttony and both initially stuck to the salad. Despite this, the normally healthy-eating Katie next followed her new friends' examples, collecting some of the thick crust pizza that was on offer.

(Continued in post 33 of page two of this thread)


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Great job! Hope to see more.


----------



## bigbellyboi92

Would be awesome to see this updated. It's been really good so far


----------



## 123Superpro

Update coming soon. Sorry it took so long. I've been busy.

PM me or write in this thread for requests/ideas. If I like them I might include them.


----------



## Sugarkitten7

some more bursting out of clothes would be super. or some stuckage?


----------



## Jumph

Nice, i cant wait. And i think stuckage is a good idea !


----------



## 123Superpro

Does stuckage refer to them getting stuck in places because they're too big? If so, I can definitely include that. @Sugarkitten7, more bursting out of clothes is a given.


----------



## Jumph

oke, cant wait


----------



## Jumph

How long we have to wait?


----------



## 123Superpro

[*Author's note:* Sorry - Updates after this will come more frequently! I like this section a lot and spent longer than usual refining it. I wasn't able to include any stuckage as I couldn't find a way to implement it into any of the situations but rest assured I'll use it at some point.

Here's the next chapter - enjoy.]

Inevitably, as they proceeded to consume the calorie-laden pizza, Rose, Becky and Alice’s collective midsections soon resembled stuffed balloons. 

Tammy watched with disdain as Alice crammed a slice of the hot, cheesy pizza into her mouth, barely chewing it before swallowing. 

After finishing what was on her plate, Rose heaved herself up and waddled to the counter, her shirt failing to cover her whole tummy. She scooped up another three slices of pizza, and then addressed her friends,picking one up for herself “Anyone else want one of these milkshakes?” 

Alice and Becky both indicated that they did, and Rose returned to the table with the haul.

“I’m pretty sure the whole bench sank down when Rose sat down” whispered Tammy spitefully to Stacy, who ignored her friend’s comment. Rose meanwhile had already gulped down half of the milkshake and had made a start on the remaining pizza. 

Becky shifted uncomfortably in her seat, suddenly aware of how full she was. She pulled the zip of her tight leather jacket open and her bloated tummy spilled out into her lap, barely concealed by a tight t-shirt. Rose, Alice, Becky and Tammy were sitting in a row, and Tammy was clearly the odd-one-out in the group. From behind, Tammy’s slim waist and perfectly-toned bottom was at stark contrast to the three fatter girl’s figures. Their chubby hips sat on top of their tight waistbands, which strained with the content of their stomachs.

“The food here’s great” declared Alice, devouring another slice of thick pizza. “I thought we were, like, going to starve!”

“Not much danger of that” said Tammy rudely, but Alice ignored her. Finally, the girls depleted their supply of pizza, feeling full and content. They rose from the bench, their bellies stuffed full of food. Rose’s stomach felt heavy, and with a sudden jolt, dreaded the oncoming physical exertion that beckoned them.

Climbing the stairs to the dorm proved a difficult task, considering how unfit Rose, Becky and Alice were, as well how much they had eaten. Tammy flew up the stairs past them mockingly. Once arriving at the dorm once more to change, Becky peeled off her jacket and pulled on a hoody, size extra-small of course. Alice and Rose waited for their friend, then they all headed down to the centre where, they were told, they would be attempting rock climbing. 

Teaching the class was a very young man of around 21. After a safety briefing, the participants lined up to try to scale the climbing wall. Becky found herself at the front of the line, but before she could protest, the instructor had found a harness. He told Becky to step into the loops of the harness, and pulled it up. He attempted to strap it round Becky’s bulging midsection, but had to subtly increase the slack of the harness in order to do so. 

“Up you go then” he said brightly to Becky, who was feeling nervous, especially about attempting to climb in front of the group of five girls. She cautiously placed one foot on the first “rock”, and hoisted herself up. It was easier that she had anticipated at first, and found the first few steps relatively easy. After climbing about halfway however, she was completely out of breath, and was finding it hard to hold on. She had broken into a sweat and her chubby arms and legs were completely worn out. 

She looked around to see the small group of people at the bottom. At this moment she froze in fear, and slipped down the wall slightly. The action of this lifted her hoodie up, exposing her round tummy. She couldn’t pull it down, partly because she was too scared to let go of the protruding shapes on the wall, and partly because it had bunched up under the harness. She flailed around, lost her footing and lifted her legs up to rest her feet up on them on another support, and began to sweat and pant at the effort.

“I’m so unfit” she thought to herself, “Why did I eat all that crap for lunch? My gut feels so heavy!” At this, she lost her footing again and was left hanging straight down, holding on with her hands. Her bloated, chubby tummy was exposed for the whole room to see, but she couldn’t pull her hoodie down without letting go. 

The five girls below concealed grins as Becky flailed around feebly. Before long she found herself with her back to the wall, gripping two holds with her hands whilst stumbling around on another one below her. She was bent out slightly, like a letter D, with her big lunch on show in her tummy, which poked out in front of her. As she realised that there was no way she could make it to the top, she looked down. It was a bad move. As she peered over her protruding belly, her group looked like ants, and she realised she was terrified. 

“H-help!” she moaned, “excuse me!” She addressed the instructor, who was tidying up the spare harnesses. 

“Hello?” she shouted louder, unfortunately attracting the attention of more people in the area. Finally the instructor turned around and began to call up motivational advice to Becky.

“Just try and come down slowly!”

“I can’t…I’m stuck!”

“Of course you can &#8211; just turn round…”

Becky refused to move, and eventually the instructor gave in, secured his own harness and rapidly ascended the wall. He hung next to Becky with ease, and tried to convince her to work her way down. Becky was preoccupied with trying to hold in her chubby gut which was still exposed, but this proved extremely difficult in her position and she had to let it puff out, heavy with food. 

“Right, on the count of three, I need you to climb down for me”, suggested the instructor. Becky made no move. The instructor made a few more attempts to encourage her, then eventually, with a sigh, he inched closer to Becky, put his arm through the space between her and the wall and curved it round to clutch her belly to support her. 

Becky felt embarrassed at having this attractive boy get such a close impression of how full she was and how chubby her tummy was and pathetically tried to tense the feeble muscles in her stomach. There was no noticeable result, and Becky felt herself going red as the group below watched the boy helped her down, step by step, with his strong hand pushed against her round tummy.

“Sorry!” she whispered, but the instructor didn’t hear, and supported her as they reached the floor.

“Well done Becks! You almost made it!” said Rose, attempting to console Becky.

“Are you kidding? I was rubbish!” sighed Becky, straightening out her hoody. “I blame myself for eating so much at lunch”.

“Who else could you blame?” interrupted Tammy unkindly, “No one forced you to gorge yourself like that!”

“It doesn’t matter, at least you had a go!” replied Rose brightly. Anyway, we’ve got a break before the next activity. What do you say we go back to the room and have a rest?"

Once back at the dorm, inevitably, the girls ended up digging into their supplies of junk food that they had hauled with them. Although Becky had criticised herself earlier for overeating at lunch, she showed no restraint and merrily chomped her way through the fatty assortment.

“I can’t believe I’m eating all this crap” moaned Alice, whilst chewing a Curly Wurly. 

“This is where it’s all going”. She was kneeling on the floor of the dorm, and at this she lifted up her shirt to reveal her pale, chubby tummy, the product of a spoilt, lazy lifestyle.

“I’m still full from lunch” agreed Rose, patting her own stomach.

“I’ve put on weight hanging around you lot” said Katie worriedly, who was examining her own stomach. Though still slimmer than the other girls, Katie had certainly packed on a few pounds around her midsection.

“You have as well!” laughed Alice, “You’re nearly as fat as Rose” she joked. 

Katie wasn’t anywhere near as large as Rose, but the comment still made her blush and she pulled down her top.

“You can talk” retorted Rose, squeezing Becky’s flabby hips. At that moment Tammy poked her head round the door.

“You do realise we’re meant to be down at the gym, right? The next activity is about to start and you’re all just sitting there stuffing your faces as usual” she said, rolling her eyes at the junk food on the floor, then flouncing away.

“She’s right, you know” said Alice, “we’re meant to be down there now”.

“We’d better get a move on then” replied Rose, gathering the remaining snacks and hiding them in her case.

“Oh, I’m so full again” moaned Becky, rubbing her soft stomach. “That rock climbing was so embarrassing. I wish I hadn’t got stuck.”

“There’s no time to worry about it now” exclaimed Katie, as she walked out the door. The others knew she was right and hurried down to the gym for the next activity. 

While most of the other girls were wearing tracksuit bottoms for the exercise, with a few of the sluttier ones donning leggings, Becky had inexplicably squeezed herself into the tightest pair of white jeans imaginable. They hugged her bottom and legs so closely they looked like they were painted on, but unlike leggings did not offer the same degree of comfort. Becky seemed oblivious to the physical requirements of the activity in favour of showing off her figure, which after her recent overeating was one of distinctive unfitness.

“Ok guys, we’re going to do a warm up first!” exclaimed the instructor enthusiastically, as Becky waddled over to her friends. “Start jogging round the gym!” 

The girls sighed and did as she said, and soon Rose and her friends were breathing heavily. Rose was thudding on the floor, her rotund gut bouncing up and down with every step, and Becky was already finding her restrictive legwear to be a problem, as they prevented her from moving her legs efficiently.

“What is this? Gym?” puffed Rose to Alice as she pounded past. Alice couldn’t be bothered to reply, saving her breath for the laps. After what seemed like an eternity, the instructor called for them to stop and the room gasped for air collectively.

“Right, press ups!” exclaimed the instructor enthusiastically, and the girls groaned as they lowered their bloated bodies to the floor. Rose’s t-shirt dropped down as she got into position, causing Tammy to scorn at Rose’s visible stomach. 

Becky’s t-shirt was too tight to allow any leeway like that, but barely covered her whole belly, so it was exposed anyway. On top of this, Becky’s tight waistband exaggerated her muffin top, so it touched the floor whenever she did a press up. Not that this happened very often &#8211; Becky had barely done two when her arms collapsed underneath her and she fell onto her chubby stomach.

“Owww…” she moaned, grimacing in pain.

“Ok guys, grab a partner!” said the instructor enthusiastically. Becky sat up and looked around for someone she knew, but the only person left was a around a boy she had never spoken to before.

“Oh no…I hope I don’t embarrass myself” she said under her breath as she nervously walked over.

“Let’s try some piggybacks!” exclaimed the instructor enthusiastically, and Becky cursed her under her breath.

“Um, hi…” said Becky nervously to the boy.

“Hey. So, do you want to go first?” he replied. Becky agreed and bent over so he could jump on her back. The boy was light, but Becky was out of breath by the time she got to the other side of the room.

“Ok, let’s change over” said the boy, and he got into position. Becky jumped onto his back, nearly knocking him over.

“What has this girl been eating?” the boy thought consciously, aware of Becky’s stuffed stomach against his back. He began stumbling forward as Becky wrapped her legs around his waist for support. Her too-tight jeans made this difficult, and soon she was struggling to keep a grip.

“Sorry!” she exclaimed, as she hung on.

“It’s ok” he wheezed as he heaved Becky’s bloated body to the other side of the gym. Gasping for breath, he dropped her heavily on her feet.

“Good job guys” announced the instructor, as the pairs finally disbanded. 

Becky tried to face away from the boy, hoping she wasn’t blushing too much.

Meanwhile Alice was grumbling to herself &#8211; the trip was a world away from the spoiled lifestyle she usually experienced. As she heard the instructor overly-enthusiastically proclaim that they would be doing rope climbing next, she let out an audible grunt on annoyance. 

“You have got to be joking…” she thought to herself, as they were led over to three large ropes which swung down from the ceiling.

(Continued in post 35 of this thread)

Well I hope you enjoyed that. I have some of the next sections already written, but as always I'm free to include any requests no matter how specific.


----------



## Sugarkitten7

this was great! really missed your writing  cant wait for more


----------



## 123Superpro

*Author's note:* Another update! Really sorry about the delay - I should be able to make more frequent updates now. Here's the next part:


Ok guys! announced the instructor in a typically cheery fashion. There are three ropes hanging down from the ceiling. I know a lot of you will be able to make it to the top  just remember not to look down when youre there! The fastest person to the top wins! This should be a real challenge!

But I dont want a challenge! Alice angrily grumbled to Rose. Rose also looked worried, as she wondered how she would ever be able to heave herself up the rope.

You can all practice in groups. Theres three ropes so that makes three groupsCome on, lets get going! the instructor proclaimed, with the same irritating enthusiasm. 

The students arranged themselves into groups, and Rose, Becky, Alice and Katie banded together immediately. They were joined by the athletic Dean, a muscular boy with short, blonde hair, and May, a slender Indian girl and member of the school running club. The respective groups started to attempt to climb the ropes, and Rose addressed her group.

Ok, who wants to go first? she asked, looking at each team member in turn.

Ill go answered Dean, eager to impress the girls in the group.

Good luck! said Alice, already enticed by Deans muscular physique. Dean proceeded to grab hold of the rope and scale it with relative ease, his strong arms pulling his body up in a fluid manner. When he arrived at the top he waved at the girls, and then slid down. 

That was amazing! simpered Alice, You dont even look tired! 

Dean turned to face her and grinned, showing a row of white teeth.

You going to have a go now? he asked Alice.

UmIll let someone else go before me she replied, aware that she would never be able to reach the top. She hoped the response would be perceived as selflessness rather than cowardice.

Ill try then said May, and stepped over to the rope. She jumped to give herself some height on the rope, and then pulled herself up confidently and capably, in a similar fashion to Dean. 

Wow! exclaimed Dean, that was fast!

Oh, not as fast as you were, Dean said Becky, who, like Alice, also wanted to impress him.

Youre probably the best climber in the room, Alice quickly added, as Rose rolled her eyes.

Dean jumped down, and Katie stepped over to the rope. She ascended more slowly than the others might have expected from her, considering the fact that she was known for her athleticism. Nevertheless, despite reaching the top of the rope, she was slower than both Dean and May and looked a little embarrassed when she finally got there. Katie hadnt visibly gained weight in the past few months, but her physique was definitely softer. As she slid down, Dean turned to face the others.

Which of you girls wants to try now then? he asked. Becky noticed that Alice still seemed nervous, and, keen to impress Dean, nominated herself without thinking.

Crap, why did I do that? she thought, while she slowly approached the rope. Im still so full. Ill be lucky if I make it halfway. 

She took hold of the rope in one hand while Alice smirked. Alice was wearing a regular pair of loose gym shorts and was confident shed be able to out-climb Becky, who was not just heavier, but was also wearing her skin-tight white jeans which would surely prove restrictive. Surprisingly, Becky succeeded in lifting herself off the ground, but she was unable to make any more progress, lacking the strength to lift her body any higher up the rope.

Do you want any help? asked Dean. Becky knew that as she was gripping the rope her weight would not embarrass her as it had during the partner activity with the other boy, and nodded excitedly. Dean stepped over and, to Alices jealousy, supported Becky by placing his hands on her hips.

Thanks Dean! exclaimed Becky, enjoying the feeling of Deans firm hands. Do you think Ill be ok?

I can support you, its easy replied Dean

It should be, theres lots to hold onto muttered Alice under her breath, looking at Beckys chubby hips. Dean was well aware of this. Beckys flabby hips spilled over the waistband of her too-small jeans, and Dean found no shortage of flesh to hold. With Deans support, Becky had been able to climb another few inches up the rope, but she soon reached a point she was too high for Dean to effectively support her hips.

I cant reach your hips anymore Dean said.

Oh thats ok  can you support me like, lower down?, asked Becky. Dean apprehensively moved his hands down from Beckys hips.

You meanhere? he asked, with his hands on Beckys lower back.

A little lower she replied, and Dean moved his hands onto the seat of Beckys jeans.

Yep, thats fine! said Becky flirtatiously. Dean laughed and continued to support Beckys behind, with a hand on either side. Alice fumed with jealousy, while May, Rose and Katie laughed at what they assumed was unintentional humour.

Can you give me a little push? Becky asked Dean, and he pushed her upwards. She was a heavy girl, he had to admit, and the little push required considerable effort. However, he couldnt help but be excited by the position.

Your jeans are certainly very snug Dean said, and gauged her reaction to squeezing her behind with his right hand. This was a girl who liked her food, he noticed, feeling how chubby her bottom was. Arent they hard to exercise in?

Kind of, I didnt want to wear trackies though Becky replied, I could have worn leggings, I guess?

Leggings would suit you said Dean cheekily, and bravely squeezed her bottom again. 

Becky looked down with a surprised look of laughter on her face.

You would say that! she replied. Can you give me one more push? 

Dean heaved Beckys backside upwards as far as he could, and Becky finally succeeded in climbing halfway up the rope before sliding down.

I think that was pretty good! she beamed at the group. I did much better than I thought I would!

You were great Becks! exclaimed Rose, and May nodded enthusiastically.

 Had a bit of help though said Alice, jealously, but Becky didnt hear. At that moment, the instructor clapped her hands, and signalled the end of the session. The remaining climbers slid down the ropes, and the students all filed in. While the instructor was giving a typical generic motivational speech to finish the session, Becky turned to Rose.

I feel pretty good about that. It makes up for the rock climbing at least!

I feel even better said Rose with a grin  the session had ended before she had a chance to climb the ropes. The instructor finished speaking and the students made their way to their respective dorms. 

I hate this place! moaned Alice, rolling around on the floor of the dorm. She was still secretly jealous of Beckys interaction with Dean, but was also irritated by the general situation  she despised exercise and wanted to go home as soon as possible.

Its not that badat least the foods alright offered Rose.

For goodness sake Rose, dont you ever think about anything other than food? exclaimed Tammy spitefully. Rose gave her a sour look.

Instead of arguing, maybe we could find something else to do? suggested Katie, while Rose nodded in agreement.

They wont let us do anything though. Theyre so paranoid about safety here its unreal, said Alice.

Yeah. Theyd probably have us hung if we broke any of the rules, added Becky.

Ive got an idea that might work said Stacy, We could all sneak out-

Shut up Stacy interrupted Tammy. Ive got a better idea. We could all sneak out during the next activity. They havent bothered to take the registers yet, so theyd never know.

Theres a thought pondered Rose.

Its just more stupid gym exercises anyway said Alice.

Its meant to finish at 7 as well, Becky pointed out. Weve got free time after that anyway  theyd probably never know.

That was my plan all along Stacy said firmly. We could ditch the crappy gym thing and go and, uh

Go into town? said Tammy meekly.

I was just about to say that said Stacy, glaring at Tammy.

All of us together? Rose asked suspiciously, aware of Stacys disdain for her and her friends.

I suppose I can let you lot tag along replied Stacy, As long as you dont weigh us down! She started laughing at her own pun, then patted Roses gut to reinforce her point.

Remember whos stronger, Tammy said Rose, kneeling up and looking down on Tammy. Her stomach bulged out in front of her, dwarfing Tammys diminutive stature.

Calm down, you two! said Tammy, inching backwards. 

Theres no need to crush me again! Rose sighed, and turned back into the circle of girls.

So well try and give the next activity a miss then?The other girls nodded in agreement. Ok then. Instead of going down, I reckon we should stay in here for twenty minutes or so, then sneak out and walk into town, maybe do some shopping or something. We wont have to worry about getting back because weve got free time after the activity so we can say thats when we left.

Sounds like a plan said Alice.


*[Author's note:* Hope you enjoyed that. Thanks very much to the moderators who change the format of each addition and make it look better and more readable. I have future parts already written and I think they should turn out pretty well. Don't hesitate to request any themes or concepts that you'd like me to include - as always you can ask me in this thread or via PM. What are your favorite parts so far? What would you like to see more of?]


----------



## Jumph

Thanks for the update!


----------

